# Chiropractor for Fibromyalgia?



## Mountain Gal (Aug 9, 2003)

Today I went to a Chiropractor for the first time. I am in my early 50's. I went because I have degenerative disk disease and spinal stenosis. Anyway, I told him I had Fibromyalgia, and he said "Oh! I thought I was going to be the first to tell you...I can feel it all over you." Anyway, he says he has a lot of Fibromyalgia patients that he helps. Does anyone on the forum use a Chiropractor for Fibromyalgia and does it help/hurt/no difference?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I used to go to a massage therapist a lot - It really helped. Then it got too expensive. Now, since I've won my disability, I hope to start going again. I can imagine a good chiropractor would probably help too, as much as a good massage therapist would. I also have a friend who goes to a reflexologist, and says it helps her a lot. Hope it makes a difference for you!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2003)

I go at least every 2 weeks to my chiropractor and occasionally I have massages but I always ask the therapist to manipulate me at about 50% of the level she does other clients.Without this, my pain/fatigue would be significantly worse.I pay out of pocket for all of it.Evie


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I am concerned about how he "felt" the fibro? Did you flinch at the tender points, or tell you were sore at certain spots? A warm bath helps me worse days better than anything! I've had less bad days since starting of Effexor.


----------



## Mountain Gal (Aug 9, 2003)

I have been going to a massage therapist for about 2 years now and I definitely have to continue with that. She is a big help to me and I look forward to those massages. I am hoping that having chiropractic adjustments and the massage will help more and more.


----------



## Mountain Gal (Aug 9, 2003)

Rowe2, I did not ask him how he could tell I had Fibromyalgia. I am in a severe time of Fibrofog and get confused and can't remember. I know the massage therapist says I have very tight muscles, maybe he could tell by that. I have another appointment in the morning and I will try to remember to ask him how he can tell. He did say he had a lot of patients who suffered from Fibromyalgia.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Mountain Gal...I'm a MG also! We don't live far from each other..I hope I didn't sound like I was being skeptical, but I was needing the knowledge more than anything. Good luck with your treatments!


----------



## Mountain Gal (Aug 9, 2003)

Oh, Rowe2, not at all!! I did go to the Chiropractor today and asked him about the Fibromyalgia and he said I had very tight muscles, and from what I had told him about my problems and pain and due to the fact he has 100+Fibromyalgia patients, he surmissed I had Fibro. He is working on my spine and hip right now. I have degenerative disk disease and spinal stenosis. He said after that gets "fixed" (my wording) he want to start on the Fibromyalgia. He said there are all types of exercises and things that one can do at home and things done in the office to help. So, I will hang in there and see. Yep, you are not too far from me at all! We recently came close to you when heading to Charleston, SC for vacation.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2003)

We went to Charleston last year, Mountain Gal... had I known Rowe at that time... I'd have looked her up. We plan to go back one of these days but it'll be at least a couple of years. I have another friend who lives in Atlanta whom I also intend to meet.


----------



## Mountain Gal (Aug 9, 2003)

I had never been to Charleston before, Evie, but had a marvelous time. I had to pace myself and take afternoon naps. The trolley stop was right across the street from our hotel, so that was nice and convenient to take. I would love to go back in a couple of years. I bought two sweetgrass baskets which are lovely!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Mountain Girl and Evie







I hope you are both feeling great tonight. I thought that the tight muscles might have been a clue to the doctor. The fibro sure does make the muscle sore and tense, huh? I would love for you both to stop in Ellijay sometime on your travels. We would have a great time strolling main street looking at the antique shops. I never get tired of it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2003)

MountainGal.... I came home with one sweetgrass basket that I bought from a descendent of slavery at Boone Hall.I want to go back too because we didn't have enough time to do everything there that I wanted to do, but what we did do was great.Did you make it out to Ft. Sumpter? Or to Middleton Place? Or to The Citadel? My husband is affiliated with General Mark Clark who was once the President of The Citadel and who passed away in 1984... we got a special tour from one of the senior cadets while we were there and the current President, General Grinnalds, requested our presence in his office for a chat... my husband has put together a CD with never before-seen historical events from WWII in which his father was engaged...he was bodyguard & chauffeur for General Clark. My husband is, in fact, the only honorary 4-star General in the United States... and we still have General Clark's 4 stars that he wore (in our safe deposit box). My husband communicated with him all through his childhood and early adulthood. General Clark once offered him a full scholarship to attend The Citadel, but because of his epilepsy it wasn't possible. My husband and his father flew to Traverse City Michigan many years ago to have lunch with The General as well. Our home is filled with historical pictures and letters from years gone by.Did you find that the people were more laid back and friendly? Rowe... I love antiquing.... and Ellijay will definitely get priority next trip !!  Evie


----------



## Mountain Gal (Aug 9, 2003)

Rowe, yep, it was the tight muscles. My husband can't believe how tight my muscles are all the time. He keeps telling me that I need to relax not be so tense. I dont feel I am that tense...I can't help the tight muscles. I love antiquing and little shops. We visited Dahlongea, GA on the way to Charleston and enjoyed all those little shops. I had left my walking cane at home so bought a cute bright orange/red one in the general store. I had a alot of compliments on it while strolling around Charleston. Evie, we didn't get to the Citadel. I almost had my oldest son convinced to apply at the Citadel upon HS graduation in 1999, but there was a mixup of sending out applications and information and he went elsewhere. We did go to one plantation, but here is Fibrofog, can't remember the name of it. We spent about 4 hours there. I didn't feel comfortable going out on the water to get to Ft Sumter...I am paranoid about big bodies of water. We saw several old homes, though, the museum, the dungeon and I loved the market!!


----------



## Mountain Gal (Aug 9, 2003)

Evie, forgot to add about how wonderful it is about what you said about your husband. What history! I imagine he does have many tales to tell.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2003)

Oh yes, HipJan... it's been a very important part of his life... always. It was the thrill of a lifetime for him to be able to actually visit the Citadel. I thought it was pretty awesome too ! (all those cute cadets....







) We got to see over 2000 cadets march and parade and play their instruments as well as shoot off those cannons....EEEESHHHH !! Plus we got to see the insides of the barracks, the mess hall.... and got a lot of inside info from the senior cadet who gave us our personalized tour (apart from the other tourists).There are twin autographed pics of General Clark right above my computer desk. We also have an original WWII German uniform, camera with "stolen" film and a ton of other artifacts. My father-in-law was actually IN the Eagle's Nest and drove ###'s car... truth !! He even etched his initials in the steering wheel "BW".There are countless pictures of my husband, his father, General Clark and General Eisenhower around our house. My husband has copywrighted the CD he made and is providing it to libraries and historians. We even found pictures of his father at the Citadel. He also got to visit The General's Memorial Site which is located right on the grounds. It was a very moving, poignant and a somewhat sad moment for my husband. Heck, there's even an entire hall named for General Mark Clark. And that's my husband's name... Mark Clark Warns.... he was (is) General Clark's namesake. There are so many plantations down there that I can understand why you can't remember which one you visited!! I LOVED Middelton Place... it has outstanding gardens! We ate at the low country southern cuisine restaurant on the grounds... after which I had a horrific attack of IBS-D ....... yyyeeesshhhhhh !!!We couldn't afford to go back this year, but we are considering moving there when we retire.Evie


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2003)

I just realized that I erroneously directed my last post at HipJan when it was really, you, Mountaingal to whom I was speaking. Sorry about that one..... must've had one too many or something?


----------



## Mountain Gal (Aug 9, 2003)

That's okay, Evie. I just figured you were fibrofogging! LOL


----------



## Mojosue (Aug 30, 2002)

I hav seen an osteopath, he was the first person who made sense of it and treated me like an intelligent human being. He said at first he saw a myofascial type pain, and explained trigger and tender points and so on. he spotted the position of a tender spot on my back before he even touched it.. made me leap out of my skin, but he was spot on. he was also kind, gentle, compassionate, friendly, informative and very very useful to have on my side when dealing with NHS.he's my hero.. (apart from my man indoors)I find massage very very relieving, Sue


----------



## Mountain Gal (Aug 9, 2003)

Yes, Sue, he certainly sounds great!


----------



## Mojosue (Aug 30, 2002)

he was the one that bridged the gap for me between childhood knee pains and was called fibrositis of the neck back then and the IBS and back pain and stuff I get now.. I remember speaking to a GP about this after the osteopath told me about hypermobility and hyperlax tendons. This GP had the audicity to sit there and tell me that the knee pain is a childhood syndrome which you grow out of - which is what I was told at the time (uhm, there I was sitting in front of him saying I still get these pains now and then as well as similar pains all over and he STILL says the usual rubbish of growing pains which kids grow out of!) Im 30 by the way!!!!!!!!!!!couldnt believe that.. didnt see that GP again.. my boyfriend gives me a rub now and then with oil and it removes the worst pain immediately, but I do ge stuff and sore and achey if I sit still cos Im hyperlax in my tendons.. so the joints sit in the wrong place easily.. nothing a good stretch wont help with though!! Sue


----------

